# Skid steer



## sb47 (Apr 12, 2021)

I went to look at some skid steers at Richey Brothers auction yesterday and test them out and give them a good look over before I do any bidding. What I'm looking to do with it is to use here in my wood lot to move ICB totes of firewood and move rounds with and maybe load totes of firewood on a trailer or pickup for sales. I found lots of them to chose from but I do have a limited budget. They had 5 ASV RT 30's that looked like they had been rentals. All of them had the same hours rite at 1000 hours. All of them seemed to be in good working order and all had the same bucket on them. I did notice how smooth the controls were compared to Cat, New Holland, Vemier that were there.
I can't remember if they had Perkins or Kubota motors. I'm thinking Perkins.
I looked the stats up on line to see what the lift capcity was and it looks like there rated at about 750lbs. I'm wondering if they will pick up a tote full of green splits or should I look for a bigger model like a RT50 or RT 60. All the reviews seem good on ASV track loaders and most say the ride is better and smoother the some of the other brands. The reviews also say they have better traction then other brands.
What would the value be on a used ASV RT 30 in good condition with 1000 hours?
Thanks........Auction is an on line auction and it's tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

You already had a post for this, They’re not big enough to pickup a tote of wood. 750 lbs is nothing.


----------

